# Souci navigation internet avec iPad 2



## Laganos (8 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Mon petit problème auquel je ne trouve aucune solution jusqu'à présent c'est que des que je me retrouve sur un site ou une image ou autre fichiers perso est à importer il m'est impossible de le faire. Ex: je suis actuellement sur le site mydesign ou je veux personnaliser une coque de téléphone avec une photo à moi et la touche "choisir le fichier ou parcourir" n'apparaît pas. Un message est afficher : files est requis.
Très bien mais même en ayant rechargeant tout types d'application similaire toujours rien.
Pourriez vous maidez ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Tosay (8 Janvier 2012)

Salut

Il est impossible de parcourir ton disque dur pour en extraire une image et la mettre sur un hébergeur (comme ton exemple avec le "choisir le fichier")
L'iPad n'est qu'une tablette, pas un ordi 

Je laisse les soin aux autres membres de te dire si il existe une appli de ce type mais j'en doute fortement ...

Bonne soirée


----------



## firstimac (8 Janvier 2012)

Tosay a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Il est impossible de parcourir ton disque dur pour en extraire une image et la mettre sur un hébergeur (comme ton exemple avec le "choisir le fichier")
> L'iPad n'est qu'une tablette, pas un ordi
> ...



Avec une app Itune peut-etre et encore pas sur:rose:


----------

